
We gamified our bug-tracking process, and now our backlog is zero - burlesona
https://www.atlassian.com/blog/statuspage/how-to-gamify-bug-tracking
======
burlesona
Author here. This was an internal blog post that our PR team picked to share.
They took a bit of license with the title... our _ungroomed_ backlog hovers
around zero, but of course we have lots of tickets closed as “won’t do” or
“maybe someday.”

Still, the whole poker chip process for managing bug fixing and general spit
and polish work has been really successful for us on the Statuspage team. If
anyone has questions I’m happy to answer them :)

